# Ноты "Домино"-Феррари



## DrVan`OK (9 Сен 2010)

Ищу такую обработку этой песни http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64mxk0DrRkw

зарание огромное спасибо!


----------



## andrianna (10 Сен 2010)

у меня есть что-то похожее, но не могу гарантировать, что это именно "такая обработка". Та, что у меня, несколько проще. Если укажете адрес, могу отсканировать и выслать по эл. почте.


----------



## DrVan`OK (10 Сен 2010)

Присылайте все варианты на [email protected]
Спасибо!!


----------



## andrianna (12 Сен 2010)

ноты отправлены


----------



## drunf (12 Сен 2010)

И мне, пожалуйста, пришлите: [email protected]

Спасибо!


----------



## A. Miller (12 Сен 2010)

И мне если можно [email protected]


----------



## andrianna (12 Сен 2010)

Ноты отправлены всем троим. Как говорит администратор сайта ув. Vadim Karnitsky, "Кому еще нужно - пишите на email'ы что выше."


----------



## Панкова (22 Май 2012)

А мне пришлите Домино, пожалуйста [email protected]


----------



## tahti (12 Ноя 2013)

mailы,что выше, не ответили.Уважаемая Andrianna,
вышлите,пожалуйста, ноты "Домино".заранее благодарна.
[email protected]



*andrianna*


----------



## vev (13 Ноя 2013)

Есть такой вариант, очень похожий на то, что играет Ковтун.


----------



## Alexei (16 Ноя 2013)

Валерий Ковтун - 01 - Домино 

А вот ноты из предыдущего сообщения в более удобном оформлении:



Что касается исполнения из первого сообщения -- похоже что исполнитель немало добавил от себя. Вряд ли он играет точно по нотам.


----------



## vev (11 Дек 2013)

*andrianna*,
если не затруднит, пришлите тот вариант, о котором шла речь изначально. Заранее благодарен 

Евгений

[email protected]


----------



## rusel9 (15 Июн 2014)

а по проще есть обработки?)


----------



## vev (15 Июн 2014)

*rusel9*,

Домино - ближе к оригиналу
Домино - Ковтун


Авось поможет :biggrin:
Хотя я бы посмотрел в сторону Ковтуна. Она интереснее изначального варианта


----------

